# GSEFM



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

I will no longer rear GSEFM, they are too hard. My last nymph died of a mismolt yesterday, which I find is a common cause of death in the nymphs of this species. Creobroter is my new thing!


----------



## chun (Jul 27, 2009)

good for you


----------



## mantidian (Jul 27, 2009)

I think this species is really easy :huh:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 27, 2009)

mantidian said:


> I think this species is really easy :huh:


+1 Chances are you were not misting or keeping them warm enough.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

I had enough water for them. 3 actually drowned. But infection and mismolting were the main C.O.D's.


----------



## massaman (Jul 27, 2009)

they dont seem that hard to me either i got 4 males with each other and they seem content and got my females all together and they also seem content but for me i find them just as easy to maintain as the creobroter gemmatus i have but i have not had any nymphs of the gambians so i cant really say on how hard or not they are to raise but will say that the creobroter nymphs are not that hard to manage as i got over 50 nymphs but had had deaths of them before but i think it happens in any species really!


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 27, 2009)

agent A said:


> I will no longer rear GSEFM, they are too hard.


 :blink: This is a joke, right? They have to be one of my easiest so far. And how do you even drown them? Were they L1s?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 27, 2009)

whats GSEFM?


----------



## ismart (Jul 27, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> :blink: This is a joke, right? They have to be one of my easiest so far. And how do you even drown them? Were they L1s?


 :lol: I was thinking the same thing. :lol: If your drowning them maybe you should stick to more larger species.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

Gambian Spotted Eye Flower Mantis


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Spray bottle not sink tap


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

I use distilled water. I poured some on the paper towels that went into cages (the paper towels were for humidity) instead of spraying, I had a ton of nymphs and spraying would take too long.


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 27, 2009)

Forgot to ask: What kind of temp did you keep them? They do seem to prefer it warm to hot...


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 27, 2009)

agent A said:


> I use distilled water. I poured some on the paper towels that went into cages (the paper towels were for humidity) instead of spraying, I had a ton of nymphs and spraying would take too long.


Spraying/misting would take too long? :mellow: Please.... &lt;_&lt; How many is your "ton?" I mist all of mine at least once a day, and I'd wager I have "tons" more than you. Make time.

Tip: Just cut a small fraction of your time posting on Mantidforum, and I bet you'd gain plenty enough time to mist all your mantids.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guy, I think if u r haaving that problem, that u may need a bit more ventilation. do u have a pic of your enclosures? and is it relatively clean?


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Spraying/misting would take too long? :mellow: Please.... &lt;_&lt; How many is your "ton?" I mist all of mine at least once a day, and I'd wager I have "tons" more than you. Make time.Tip: Just cut a small fraction of your time posting on Mantidforum, and I bet you'd gain plenty enough time to mist all your mantids.


My "ton" was eight, put I had things to do and I had just got them and figured I wouldn't just leave them in the packaging containers. The temp. is around 75 and once again, see "Mantids in Captivity" for what my cages are.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 28, 2009)

agent A said:


> My "ton" was eight, put I had things to do and I had just got them and figured I wouldn't just leave them in the packaging containers. The temp. is around 75 and once again, see "Mantids in Captivity" for what my cages are.


In all fairness, you are the one asking for help and therefore should post your own photos. You should not tell people trying to help you to go to your website.


----------



## bassist (Jul 28, 2009)

agent A said:


> My "ton" was eight, put I had things to do and I had just got them and figured I wouldn't just leave them in the packaging containers. The temp. is around 75 and once again, see "Mantids in Captivity" for what my cages are.


Your cages are most likely the problem cept for those net cages those would be fine but those other containers I don't even know how your mantids molt or breathe.


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

bassist said:


> Your cages are most likely the problem cept for those net cages those would be fine but those other containers I don't even know how your mantids molt or breathe.


well they do manage. maybe if I poke some holes in it or something it will be better. if those cages are in the sun for too long, they fog up and bother the mantis


----------



## bassist (Jul 28, 2009)

agent A said:


> well they do manage. maybe if I poke some holes in it or something it will be better. if those cages are in the sun for too long, they fog up and bother the mantis


....they shouldn't be in the sun at all and I don't think the fogging is what bothers the mantis.


----------



## ismart (Jul 28, 2009)

agent A said:


> well they do manage. maybe if I poke some holes in it or something it will be better. if those cages are in the sun for too long, they fog up and bother the mantis


It's bad enough your cages are clearly not adequate for keeping your mantids alive. Now your steam cooking them.

I bet your like that kid who leaves his ant farm on the window sill on a warm sunny day, and cant understand why all the ants have died.


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

ismart said:


> It's bad enough your cages are clearly not adequate for keeping your mantids alive. Now your steam cooking them.I bet your like that kid who leaves his ant farm on the window sill on a warm sunny day, and cant understand why all the ants have died.


you know, I came here to learn how to be a better breeder, not to be judged because I don't have as much experience as some other people!


----------



## ismart (Jul 28, 2009)

agent A said:


> you know, I came here to learn how to be a better breeder, not to be judged because I don't have as much experience as some other people!


Ok, i'm sorry. Just please try to apply some common sense.  I myself will try to apply some patience.


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

ismart said:


> Ok, i'm sorry. Just please try to apply some common sense.  I myself will try to apply some patience.


sounds like a deal!


----------



## ismart (Jul 28, 2009)

agent A said:


> sounds like a deal!


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Katnapper (Jul 28, 2009)

agent A said:


> you know, I came here to learn how to be a better breeder, not to be judged because I don't have as much experience as some other people!


But I thought you had 4 years of experience... that's much more than lots of people here, including me. You invite yourself to be judged because instead of quietly researching and learning how to be a better breeder, you continuously keep talking and posting like you know it all. Talk much less, and listen much more. That will help you.


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> But I thought you had 4 years of experience... that's much more than lots of people here, including me. You invite yourself to be judged because instead of quietly researching and learning how to be a better breeder, you continuously keep talking and posting like you know it all. Talk much less, and listen much more. That will help you.


okay


----------



## massaman (Jul 28, 2009)

seriously buy some critter keepers for the smaller mantids or flower mantids it gives them more room to move around and has worked well for me or cut up some juice or power aid bottles and top the tops of the bottles with like netting or something secured with a rubber bands but for for gosh sakes man just dont keep them in a place where they are destined to fail with no ventilation or space to move around!


----------



## Cosmic (Jul 28, 2009)

Agent A ...I've just been thru and read a whole bunch of your posts/threads and words fail me, you need to spend less time posting and more time researching and carrying out proper care and husbandary of your mantids, it's really not surprising that they are all dying on you!!!!


----------



## superfreak (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 for bec and Cosmic. This saddens me.


----------

